# What does the gelatin stuff consist of?



## thecactuswill (Aug 26, 2006)

You know, when you make chicken then put the leftovers in the fridge.  Then you take it out and theres a layer of gelatin in the bottom.  What is it?  Fat?


----------



## amber (Aug 26, 2006)

Yes, it's fat from the skin of the chicken. You can just toss it away, or some use it to make chicken stock.


----------



## TATTRAT (Aug 26, 2006)

It is also the gelatinized stock off the bird. It is basically an aspic.


----------



## Andy M. (Aug 26, 2006)

The gelatin is the colagen from the bones and connective tissue.  There's also some fat but that looks different from gelatin.  If you can collect it and add it to stock, sauce or gravy, it will add an extra dimension.


----------



## TATTRAT (Aug 26, 2006)

I like my stocks 4-D


----------



## thecactuswill (Aug 26, 2006)

amber said:
			
		

> Yes, it's fat from the skin of the chicken. You can just toss it away, or some use it to make chicken stock.


 
But I carefully remove all skin and trim all fat from chicken pieces, and the gelatin still forms?


----------



## Andy M. (Aug 26, 2006)

The gelatin has nothing to do with fat!

It comes from the bones and connective tissue in the chicken.


----------



## thecactuswill (Aug 26, 2006)

Ahh ok.  So should I save it to make soup?  I've been needing something to add to lentils.


----------



## Andy M. (Aug 26, 2006)

Actually, I'd save it with the bones to make a stock!  

If you make a proper stock with chicken bones, skin and meat, then chill it, you will end up with all the fat hardened on the top.  If you skim that off, you will find chicken jell-o.  The entire pot of stock will have a jello-like texture from the collagen.  

If your stock isn't like this, you did something wrong.


----------



## thecactuswill (Aug 26, 2006)

Sweet, thanks.


----------



## DaCook (Aug 27, 2006)

It's free flavour!!!!!


----------



## auntdot (Aug 27, 2006)

Gelatin is basically the collagen found in bones.

It is protein and is the basic ingredient in Jello (along with sugar and flavorings).

That is why when one makes stock (and it is getting to be stock making time here) and simmers the bones one finds, after cooling, a gelatinous blob.

Gelatin itself, which one can buy in any supermarket, has essentially no flavor.

But it gives body to a sauce.

If you just have a bit would probably toss it.


----------



## VeraBlue (Aug 27, 2006)

It's from the marrow in the bones.   Way way back when, it was how aspic was made, before the days of unflavoured gelatin.   The flavour of this gelatin is magnificent, especially if you seasoned the bird generously.   Do Not Discard  It!!!!   Use it for soups, stocks, gravies but don't waste it!


----------



## thecactuswill (Aug 27, 2006)

How do you take it from gelatin to stock?


----------



## Andy M. (Aug 27, 2006)

The gelatin is a component for stock, not a concentrate.

You make stock by starting with bones, skin and meat from chicken carcasses. They go into a pot with a mire poix and water to cover. the whole thing is simmered for several hours. During that time, the gelatin is extracted from the bones and connective tissue along with FLAVOR!

If you save the gelatin in the pan, add it the next time you make stock. I hope you saved the bones along with the gelatin.


----------



## thecactuswill (Aug 27, 2006)

Ok... and whats 'mire poix'?


----------



## Andy M. (Aug 27, 2006)

One part carrots, one part celery and two parts onion.  This trio of aromatic veggies provides a flavor base for many dishes.


----------



## Robo410 (Aug 27, 2006)

the fat will be yellow or white, the gelatin is disolved colagen from tissues.  That's where the great taste and texture are .


----------



## lulu (Aug 27, 2006)

Andy M. said:
			
		

> If your stock isn't like this, you did something wrong.



That is exactly what my husband's aunt said to me when she gave me my first Jewish cookery lesson!  The lesson lasted three days


----------



## Andy M. (Aug 27, 2006)

I can assure you I am no one's aunt.  Jewish or otherwise.


----------



## VeraBlue (Aug 27, 2006)

thecactuswill said:
			
		

> How do you take it from gelatin to stock?



Just drop it into the pot...it will revert back to liquid.


----------



## Constance (Aug 27, 2006)

When I boil (slowly simmer, actually) a chicken, I always put onion, celery, parsley and garlic in it from the start. Basically, I'm doing the same thing as Alan, but cutting out one step. 
I then strain the broth before I refrigerate it. Once it's chilled (the next day), if I'm not going to use it right away, I skim the fat off the top and freeze the jelled broth for later. 
I have found that if I boil the strained broth until it is reduced by half, the flavor is superior to anything one can get in a can. 

*Note to Alan...when we get old and stove up, we tend to compromise. Your method is excellent.


----------



## scott123 (Aug 27, 2006)

thecactuswill said:
			
		

> But I carefully remove all skin and trim all fat from chicken pieces, and the gelatin still forms?



If you're making stock from the bones (highly highly recommended), make sure you save the skin for the stock as well. Skin has the highest concentration of collagen (gelatin) than any other part of the bird. Bones are good for stock, but skin is stockmaking gold.


----------



## thecactuswill (Aug 28, 2006)

scott123 said:
			
		

> If you're making stock from the bones (highly highly recommended), make sure you save the skin for the stock as well. Skin has the highest concentration of collagen (gelatin) than any other part of the bird. Bones are good for stock, but skin is stockmaking gold.


 
Too much fat.  Skin has to go.


----------



## lulu (Aug 28, 2006)

thecactuswill said:
			
		

> Too much fat.  Skin has to go.




But as it cools and settles fat is easily separated from the jelly which is just good and healthy, so the fat in the skin is not a promblem in the stock....just remove it when the stuff is congealed!


----------



## Barb L. (Aug 28, 2006)

Andy M. said:
			
		

> The gelatin has nothing to do with fat!
> 
> It comes from the bones and connective tissue in the chicken.


  I agree, whenever I roast a chicken or parts (on a rack), I pour the gelatin in a container and freeze it.  I just keep adding to it whenever I do chicken (which is often).  I use it  in gravies, soups, sauces etc.  adds excellant flavor !


----------



## Andy M. (Aug 28, 2006)

You're giving up a lot of benefits if you toss the skin.

After you make the stock and chill it, the fat rises to the top and solidifies.  Then you can just lift off the stock in large pieces and toss it.


----------

